# Display Cabinet Conversion.



## Foxthor (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought this display cabinet for $25, it came with mirrors on the back wall and floor and a glass shelf. 

This is my first enclosure that i have built.

I am Converting it to a Stimsons Enclosure for a Male before i introduce him to my female snake.

I am using the draws as hides and have drilled a hole to the draws which i will place a rock hide on top of, Im unsure of Heating for the draws, maybe a heat rock or some heat cord under tiles...

I still need to Install the heat lamp and cage and the right side vent.


----------



## Firedrake (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm only a newb at this but have you considered a way of sealing the backs of the drawers? The snake may be able to climb over the back and out of his enclosure, I don't know if there is a gap between the back of the cabinet and the back of the drawer but IMO it would pay to check just in case. And is there a gap between the bottom of the drawer and the wood underneath? You wouldn't want him to get stuck under the drawer and be squished when you pull it out :S


----------



## Foxthor (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah there is a small gap at the back of the draws, not sure if theyl make it out, but i am going to close it up maybe with some stick on rubber..


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

looking good


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 29, 2011)

What about one of those heat mats that come complete with a thermostat? Reptapets I believe have them. I use them for most of my snakes have have found them to be reliable, so far! You could use them underneath the draws, or, if the timber's too thick, inside the draws with a pane of glass siliconed in place over the top. Dont forget to arris the edges of the glass to avoid any damage to the snake and, of course, make sure the heat mat only covers 1/3-1/2 of the hide floor.


----------



## Foxthor (Jun 8, 2011)

So i have completed the conversion, And im pretty happy with it considering its cost me $100 all up and that's a little help to my Girl friend who works at Bunnings. Cost for build, $25 for cabinet, $80 for Heat lamp and URS Whole Lamp Holder. Well it costs a little more if u add the Microclimate Dimmer Stat.





For others without the bunnings help, u would have to fork out for some wood roughly $15, 2 X Vents, $15, Glass door lock $10, Fluro Light $20-50.. So its still feasible to do it under $200

I Have transfered My stimson python to this set up and i think it suits her better and im using my old cage for my 3 month old Western Blue Tongue.


----------

